# pen display case



## iclight0 (Sep 12, 2011)

does anyone know where a person could get plans to make a pen display case. i'm looking at maybe 12 pens, just looking for plans i could always change plans if needs. thanks


----------



## jantzadam (Jul 27, 2011)

Ive made a few myself, just made a rectangular frame, with dove tail joints. And router out the inside of the back by just a quarter inch for a back panel and chisel out the corner, and take an inch wide strip and drill in the center and then put it on a table saw and cut it in half to have ridges for the pens to lean against and that should give you a basic setup, I'll post pictures later on for a basic view of my setup.


----------

